# "My family" car decals



## 10hcaro (Mar 21, 2011)

I know they are super tacky, but I couldn't resist when our local newsagency started selling snake ones!! Anyone else have them?


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 21, 2011)

Snake ones? that is awesome lol I want gecko and lizard ones!!
Alot of people are saying that it helps with dating as people can see if you are single or not LOLZ..


----------



## 10hcaro (Mar 21, 2011)

Ha ha! Let's hope the snake sticker doesn't scare away the droves of hot guys that will follow my car now


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 21, 2011)

lol why buy them unless u have a family

they also have turtle ones


----------



## Jayboy12 (Mar 21, 2011)

No but i might go look for them if they are out there, i might put one on my girls Tank. 
If you look on ebay there are funny ones that say "Fu*k Your Family" and has a pic of 2 adults and 2 children being hung lol classic.


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha... I imagine for some aps members that there'd be so many little snake stickers you wouldn't be able to see through the back windscreen.


----------



## Jayboy12 (Mar 21, 2011)

lol, they have mouse/rat stickers too, maybe i can stick one on the freezer lol


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 21, 2011)

Seen the snake ones, but advertising is properly not a good idea.


----------



## 10hcaro (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sorry if it comes across as advertising - I was just excited :/


----------



## saximus (Mar 21, 2011)

I think Fuscus was referring to advertising that you own snakes. Certain members of society may feel the need to come and see your collection and maybe take home a souvenir...


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 21, 2011)

saximus said:


> I think Fuscus was referring to advertising that you own snakes. Certain members of society may feel the need to come and see your collection and maybe take home a souvenir...


I was!
But not just to avoid the souvenir hunters. I know that this is hard to believe but many people in the wider society think keeping snakes is weird.


----------



## 10hcaro (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh okay, my bad. Good point I suppose - might stick them on the tank instead 

Oh and as soon as people find out I'm vegetarian., they usually think I'm weird anyway lol


----------



## scorps (Mar 21, 2011)

10hcaro said:


> Oh okay, my bad. Good point I suppose - might stick them on the tank instead
> 
> Oh and as soon as people find out I'm vegetarian., they usually think I'm weird anyway lol




I just think your wierd for keeping snakes


----------



## saximus (Mar 21, 2011)

10hcaro said:


> Oh okay, my bad. Good point I suppose - might stick them on the tank instead
> 
> Oh and as soon as people find out I'm vegetarian., they usually think I'm weird anyway lol


 Are you a vegetarian because of animal rights sort of reasons? If so how do you feel about rats having to die to feed your pets? Not trying to start an argument I'm just curious


----------



## 10hcaro (Mar 21, 2011)

It's cool - questions are good. I'm a vegetarian because I don't like slaughterhouses - I'm a scaredy cat myself, so I can't imagine what an animal must go through before being killed in that kind of environment. Rats and mice are ok, because generally they are brought up well and gassed humanely. Also, a snake can't really choose what food source it needs, whereas a human like me can.


----------



## hrafna (Mar 21, 2011)

these are car stickers i want! Funny Car Tally Vinyl Sticker, truck car ute ford 4wd (eBay item 320672807118 end time 25-Mar-11 23:46:54 AEDST) : Cars, Bikes, Boats


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 21, 2011)

10hcaro said:


> ... I'm a vegetarian because I don't like slaughterhouses ..


 Very understandable. A gassed rat has a very easy time compared to a graduate from Bovine UI!



hrafna said:


> these are car stickers i want! Funny Car Tally Vinyl Sticker, truck car ute ford 4wd (eBay item 320672807118 end time 25-Mar-11 23:46:54 AEDST) : Cars, Bikes, Boats


 I like, but I can (unfortunately) see a market for native animal stickers


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 21, 2011)

10hcaro said:


> It's cool - questions are good. I'm a vegetarian because I don't like slaughterhouses - I'm a scaredy cat myself, so I can't imagine what an animal must go through before being killed in that kind of environment. Rats and mice are ok, because generally they are brought up well and gassed humanely. Also, a snake can't really choose what food source it needs, whereas a human like me can.



Hi, does this mean if a steer was killed humanely and calmly without any stress yu would sit down to a big juicy steak?


----------



## damian83 (Mar 21, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> lol why buy them unless u have a family
> 
> they also have turtle ones



are your pets a part of your family?


----------



## Dallas (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone else think that those family stickers would be a great way for thieves, murderers and child molesters to suss out potential targets!!! I think you'd be mad to have those stickers on your car (not to mention they look a bit tacky lol)


----------



## 10hcaro (Mar 21, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Hi, does this mean if a steer was killed humanely and calmly without any stress yu would sit down to a big juicy steak?



Probably not - I'm just used to not eating meat anymore. Right now I look at every piece of meat and think of it as it once was. After that, I can't eat it. I have no problem with people who do eat animals - it's a matter of personal perspective and what we each feel comfortable doing.


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 21, 2011)

Dallas said:


> Does anyone else think that those family stickers would be a great way for thieves, murderers and child molesters to suss out potential targets!!! I think you'd be mad to have those stickers on your car (not to mention they look a bit tacky lol)


 Actually I'm pretty sure I saw an episode of something where the serial killer did something like that - got info about the kids and mother from a "my family" sticker on their car and used it for his advantage. Can't recall the name of the show though.


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 22, 2011)

10hcaro said:


> Probably not - I'm just used to not eating meat anymore. Right now I look at every piece of meat and think of it as it once was. After that, I can't eat it. I have no problem with people who do eat animals - it's a matter of personal perspective and what we each feel comfortable doing.


HI, dont want to bang on but what about animal parts for surgery, would you accept a pig valve to fix your heart? Just a curiosity question i ask all vegetarians.


----------



## Jen (Mar 22, 2011)

Dallas said:


> Does anyone else think that those family stickers would be a great way for thieves, murderers and child molesters to suss out potential targets!!! I think you'd be mad to have those stickers on your car (not to mention they look a bit tacky lol)


 
I think they are 'tacky' but soooo much less so than those frangipani stickers people plaster all over their cars... I saw the family ones while out with my sister and she immediately said about them being advertising for thieves.


----------



## lone_soldier (Mar 22, 2011)

chantelle_savage said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure I saw an episode of something where the serial killer did something like that - got info about the kids and mother from a "my family" sticker on their car and used it for his advantage. Can't recall the name of the show though.



Dexter season 4 one of the last few episodes I think (not crazy but just finished that season two nights ago!!)


----------



## 10hcaro (Mar 22, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> HI, dont want to bang on but what about animal parts for surgery, would you accept a pig valve to fix your heart? Just a curiosity question i ask all vegetarians.



Yeah I would accept it. As much as I care about other animals, I still believe that the wellbeing and health of a fellow human/myself comes first. If a doctor told me tomorrow that I need to eat meat otherwise I'd die, I would do it. It's because I have the freedom to make that choice that I choose not to eat meat.


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 22, 2011)

10hcaro said:


> Yeah I would accept it. As much as I care about other animals, I still believe that the wellbeing and health of a fellow human/myself comes first. If a doctor told me tomorrow that I need to eat meat otherwise I'd die, I would do it. It's because I have the freedom to make that choice that I choose not to eat meat.



Thankyou, finally an honest vego. Almost every one ive asked this question to denied they would accept a pig valve to stay alive, i have my doubts they would hold true to this if it ever happend. Cheers mate.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 22, 2011)

saximus said:


> I think Fuscus was referring to advertising that you own snakes. Certain members of society may feel the need to come and see your collection and maybe take home a souvenir...



Yeh I had thought about getting them myself but refrained for this very reason. Simply not something I want to advertise to all the idiots out there.


----------



## giglamesh (Mar 23, 2011)

unnamed_soldier said:


> Dexter season 4 one of the last few episodes I think (not crazy but just finished that season two nights ago!!)


 
yer was on tv last night, he pretended to be a cop and knew the kids name because of a sticker on the family car


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 23, 2011)

unnamed_soldier said:


> Dexter season 4 one of the last few episodes I think (not crazy but just finished that season two nights ago!!)


 Haha, I thought it might have been Dexter, but hadn't watched season 4 since sometime last year so I couldn't be sure. Thanks!


----------



## BLACKY75 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey 10hcaro, please don't think I am having a go at you I actually think you have explained your vegetarian decision very well. What annoys me though is people who will eat meat of any kind, but refuse to acknowledge where it came from. ( ie cows etc). I believe that if you want to eat something you should be aware of where it comes from and how it gets to your plate. It may sound gruff , but I believe that if you are not prepared to confront the issue of slaughtering animals for their meat you have are being hypocritical and thus shouldn't be eating it.
I have always endeavoured to ensure that any animals I have brought to their demise have been done so in the most humane way possible and have been kept well prior to the event................I hope i dont offend and i respect your veiw point


----------



## Dallas (Mar 23, 2011)

Jen said:


> I think they are 'tacky' but soooo much less so than those frangipani stickers people plaster all over their cars... I saw the family ones while out with my sister and she immediately said about them being advertising for thieves.



Lol I'm glad it's not just me!! Those frangi ones were pretty bad too! My sister thinks she should put a sticker of herself with two stickers of blokes and few big dogs so people think she doesn't live alone so I guess they can work both ways!


----------



## AirCooled (Mar 23, 2011)

I was behind a people mover today and counted 18 stickers of people and pets on the back window,can't remember the ratio.


----------



## lone_soldier (Mar 23, 2011)

giglamesh said:


> yer was on tv last night, he pretended to be a cop and knew the kids name because of a sticker on the family car



exactly why I will never get them.. saw that and apart from it being weird it seems a little dangerous.. and unfortunatley too many people already know I have snakes so I worry enough without advertising it.. (no offence to anyone who has them)


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 24, 2011)

chantelle_savage said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure I saw an episode of something where the serial killer did something like that - got info about the kids and mother from a "my family" sticker on their car and used it for his advantage. Can't recall the name of the show though.


Its fairly easy to see if a car has kids even without the stickers...


----------



## Rattler (Mar 24, 2011)

View attachment 192259
View attachment 192258
View attachment 192256
View attachment 192257


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 24, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> Its fairly easy to see if a car has kids even without the stickers...


 I was referring to the episode of Dexter... The killer got the names of the kids from the stickers (haven't seen named stickers here in Aus though).


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 24, 2011)

we got the lizard one i think the are cool


----------



## lazylizzy (Mar 24, 2011)

get an old lady one surrounded by 9 cats


----------



## Samma3l (Mar 24, 2011)

lazylizzy said:


> get an old lady one surrounded by 9 cats


 
I came here specifically to post this


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought they were tacky too till I saw the snake and lizard! Not going to buy 5 snakes and 4 lizards tho. Will wait to see if they bring out any spiders and scorps tho!


----------

